# California Culinary Academy



## saraskitchen (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, I am thinking about participating in their weekend cooking program. Does anyone have any experiences with this school that they can share?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

This school gets very high rankings within the United States. Although I just had a friend graduate from there and she hated it. I heard some of the methods of the instructors and some were off....
With that said, I think they would do well on a weekend course. I don't really recommend them anymore if looking at going to culinary school but for a short course I think they would be good...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## girlychef1828 (Jan 11, 2007)

I personaly heard that is one of the best school out there for Culinary but I also heard its very hard and intense.

Hope I could help


----------



## shadowchef (Jan 5, 2007)

the school from what i know is one of the better ones out there but it is declining in the way that they do things. i went there not too long ago and a lot has changed and is starting to go downhill (not to bad bu not as great as it once was) classes are getting larger so less 1 on 1 time with the teachers. i think the biggest problem that i have with the school is that most people dont walk out of there retaining as much information as they could. the chefs there are great and most know a lot and have been places and know what they are doing but when you only have a class for 3 weeks you can only cover so much of a country or cuisine before you have to move onto the next. topics arent covered enough because they only do it one day and thats it. you do stay with the same group of people for the entire time your there and that was nice. thats the problems that i had with the school. and it is expensive. i didnt overly look into other schools but i when i was on my internship i worked for disney and worked with a lot of other culinary students on there internships as well from many other schools and there was one that i remember that went to johnson and wales and had never made a hollandaise and didnt know the 5 mother sauces. thats just basic knowledge and i was just blown out of the water when someone paid for an education and didnt get the basics and i didnt even want to know what else he didnt know. but theres my 2 cents.


----------



## ressie (Sep 26, 2007)

How can I find out about Aims Aacademy in Dallas, Fort Worth, TX?


----------



## ressie (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks so much I really would like the honest feed back it's greatly appreciated.

regards,
Ressie


----------

